# Hurricane H / Margam



## emphatic (May 4, 2007)

The Hurricane H was the Alexandra tug MARGAM has been sold to greek owners to tow tuna nets in the medee I was the last british skipper to work her berthing a vessel in port talbot Stan Gilbert was the pilot on the ship being berthed, she has been a top tug for Alexandra Towing, West Coast Towing and Svitzer Marine I hope she keeps many more skippers happy REGARDS FRED DENMAN


----------



## gbolddak (Jul 23, 2010)

emphatic said:


> The Hurricane H was the Alexandra tug MARGAM has been sold to greek owners to tow tuna nets in the medee I was the last british skipper to work her berthing a vessel in port talbot Stan Gilbert was the pilot on the ship being berthed, she has been a top tug for Alexandra Towing, West Coast Towing and Svitzer Marine I hope she keeps many more skippers happy REGARDS FRED DENMAN


hi fred i am in the prosess of completing a 1/20th scale radio controlled model of margam were can i get pics from ?


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

try swanseadocks.co.uk pics of all alexandra tugs there great site regards graham


----------

